# Gamerprinter's Maps



## gamerprinter (Jul 19, 2008)

I posted in the General Non-RPG Forum a few days ago, but now I realize that I should have posted here. So as sort of a repeat thread...

RPG Maps by Gamerprinter
Most of these are located at cartographersguild.com - where I practical live.







Above is a hand-drawm map, scanned and finished using Xara Xtreme 4.0, the primary graphics app I use to create maps and illustrations.






Above is a style of digital mapping, that I am developing using Xara Xtreme 4.0. incorporating photo textures with digital transparency, beveling, feathering, layers blending and more.

I create everything from hand-drawn work, completely digital maps, creation of 3D map objects, illustrations and cover art designs.

I have won a couple of mapping challenges over a cartographers' guild site, have been commissioned by individuals for continent/regional/tactical mapping for their individual games.

I have been commissioned for 3 maps published by DogHouseRulez for their fantasy publication - QuickQuests: Eggsellent Opportunity mini adventure, in Feb. 08.

You can view most of my custom RPG maps in my portfolio, here...
http://www.gamer-printshop.com/portfolio/portfolio.html

GP


----------



## torstan (Jul 22, 2008)

Glad to see you made it over here. These maps are brilliant. The lich's lair in particular is a stunner. Glad to hear you've been getting commissions. I look forward to seeing the results!


----------



## pogre (Jul 23, 2008)

Fantastic stuff. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nedleeds (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice work. Are the skirmish maps gridded and scaled with 1" squares ?


----------



## gamerprinter (Aug 2, 2008)

*Some yes, some no*



nedleeds said:


> Nice work. Are the skirmish maps gridded and scaled with 1" squares ?




In most of my maps, I place the grid digitally between layers of map content. My tactical maps are scaled for 1" = 5', however different users have different needs. "By the book" D&Ders will demand 1" square grid, while some users desire hex grid. Finally, many of my map designs are aimed for use in VT applications like MapTool, Battleground, Fantasy Grounds and other similiar apps, where the grid is placed by the user. Placed grids get in the way of VT users.

So it depends on who I'm making a map for...

GP


----------



## gamerprinter (Dec 26, 2008)

*New Products for my map site!*

Hello, this is Gamerprinter with an announcement for my RPG map customers. Normally my business is to print RPG maps in large format sizes - maps of my design, Anna's maps, World of the Burning Sky maps and now Cartographers' Guild maps.

Somebody on another site asked if I could make some of my maps as downloadable PDF files, so they can print the maps themselves. I thought alright, but I am creating a series of maps that will be published that way.

My first set, I'm working on, I call the Northlander maps - which are for barbarian adventures, ranger adventures, any old Celtic settings, even Conan RPG maps. I've created a series of barbarian structures and wilderness scenes.

For an example, here is the Ogre Den map - this is 30 x 36 map available as a 24 page PDF download. I will probably be pricing them at $2.49 each, with full size prints still available of course.

Here's a thumbnail of the Ogre Den - Enjoy!

GP






Link to larger file: http://www.gamer-printshop.com/cbg/ogre.jpg


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 27, 2008)

gamerprinter said:


> Above is a hand-draw[n] map, scanned and finished using Xara Xtreme 4.0, the primary graphics app I use to create maps and illustrations.



This is excellent. Well done.


----------



## gamerprinter (Dec 27, 2008)

*Then here's another one you'd like...*

This was my September Challenge Entry at cartographers guild, it won out of 30 entries...









Link to larger file: http://www.gamer-printshop.com/cbg/september-map-final.jpg

Here's a contest entry to Iron Crown Enterprises first mapping contest, create a Temple map...

http://www.gamer-printshop.com/cbg/sargoseum.jpg

GP


----------



## jaerdaph (Dec 29, 2008)

Glad to see you posting here as well, Michael!


----------



## gamerprinter (Jan 5, 2009)

*Northlander Pict campaign Homebrew - subregional map*

Working on maps for my homebrew campaign world, the Northlander Picts. I decided to go with two different styles for my maps. My encounter scale maps are more photorealistic for better game play using miniatures - since there is no current grid however, this is more for VT use. Putting in a grid is easy though, I can add one for a printed version, no problem. The second map is in my hand-drawn illustrative style of map I am currently using to create subregional maps, specific for use in my storyline arc.

First the photorealistic style with the Ogre's Den:






Link to larger file: http://www.gamer-printshop.com/cbg/ogre.jpg

Hand-drawn illustrative subregional map - Lands of Crae






Link to larger version: http://www.gamer-printshop.com/cbg/crae-lands.jpg

Enjoy!


----------

